# Piano/keyboard cartoons



## Guest

Have any? I'll start:


----------



## tortkis

The Etude, September 1932, Theodore Presser Publishers


----------



## Pugg




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 85677


..............................


----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov




----------



## worov

Does anyone know which Tchaikovsky piece it is ?


----------



## worov

Schroeder's first piece. He plays Rachmaninoff's opus 23 no 5 :


----------



## Pugg

:lol:


----------



## Guest

Not a cartoon, so perhaps we should broaden the topic!


----------



## QuietGuy

Bugs Bunny ....


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 85677
> 
> 
> ..............................


Skrammelskåp basically means "noisy cabinet" :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Piano and cat.........can't go wrong with this one!


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Not a cartoon, so perhaps we should broaden the topic!


Actually, that chord isn't all that hard to play--I can easily reach it. (F# to A is just a 10th...)


----------



## worov




----------



## TurnaboutVox

There is nothing new under the sun!


----------



## Pugg




----------



## worov

Does anyone know what piece Schroeder is playing ? It looks like J.S. Bach to me, but I could be wrong.

Here's a larger format of the image : http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/261414peanuts.png


----------



## Taggart

Fugue in C major from Johann Sebastian Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier (Book 1), BWV846. See https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Annotations_of_The_Complete_Peanuts/1957_to_1958 The actual cartoon dates from July 8 1958. (the joys of google!)


----------



## worov

Taggart said:


> Fugue in C major from Johann Sebastian Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier (Book 1), BWV846. See https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Annotations_of_The_Complete_Peanuts/1957_to_1958 The actual cartoon dates from July 8 1958. (the joys of google!)


Thanks for the link !


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Guest

I just created this t-shirt:










The image was taken at a piano competition after a contestant played Bartok's Piano Sonata! (I can't imagine that he/she cut herself on the keys...perhaps a bloody nose?)


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just created this t-shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The image was taken at a piano competition after a contestant played Bartok's Piano Sonata! (I can't imagine that he/she cut herself on the keys...perhaps a bloody nose?)


1) Customink declined to print the shirt unless I provided written proof that I had permission from the photographer to use it--WTF? It's all over the internet!
2) I did learn that the contestant already had some cuts on her fingers, which opened while she was playing the Bartok.


----------



## helenora

not really a cartoon, but looks funny though.... must be Stockhausen , it can be readable , but how to perform it with so many and frequent changes between "fff" and "ppp" ? could be a bit problematic I think :lol:


----------



## Taggart

Some more information - https://lostinthecloudblog.com/2010/03/13/john-stump-composer-of-faeries-aire-and-death-waltz/


----------



## KThreeSixFour

worov said:


> Does anyone know which Tchaikovsky piece it is ?


It's Tchaikovsky's Romance in F minor, Opus 5:


----------

